
Is it acceptable that Slack uses 50% CPU when you're simply typing? - sgt
http://imgur.com/a/5Wt2n
======
moocowtruck
Slack is a really nice chat tool but I ended up uninstalling. Both on my phone
and laptop slack is the most resource hungry app I use and just obliterates my
battery power. I was at most only connected to two slack groups and only one
on the mobile app, so I was not even abusing it the same way i do chrome tabs
:(

------
PaulHoule
The question is: is it acceptable to you?

